# Showman Tack (India?)



## I love Arabs (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi there!!, I LOVE showman some dont but i like their quality i mean its not worth 100000000$$ but definatly what you pay! I tried out a saddle and fit my guy PERFECT and was sooo great but unfortanatly too long in the skirt I highly recomend them!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I've seen that bosal (not the whole setup) at my tack shop and I don't care for it at all. It was rough feeling and I can see it rubbing a horse's nose raw. From my experience, you can't get a decent setup for that kind of money. Too many people buy that stuff that really don't know the difference or chalk it up to "that's all I can afford". 

My look on it is that there are bargains out there that are well made and relatively inexpensive (Corriente saddles are one example) but, for the most part, cheap is cheap even if it looks good. If that was the price range that I was in, I would look for a quality used bosal. The hanger can be nearly any headstall. The 22' of rope needed to tie the macaty can be gotten separately at a boat store or the tack shop.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I really dislike things from India. They are just bad quality. And if I can go with brushes and things like that made there I'd never get India tack again. I got nice sidepull once online and didn't know it's India made till I received it. Well. It was pretty nice, so I still decided to give it a try. On I believe 3rd or 4th time it broke apart right on horse (thankfully I didn't leave a barn yet otherwise I'd be in big trouble). That knot just fall into pieces. :shock: I had horrible time returning it back (eventually they just let me pick something else in store for the price of it). So. Never again! (and never again shopping from that store).


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

The basic problem with Asian tack is not the quality of the workmanship but the quality of the materials. Their leather is usually water buffalo or poorly tanned leather in general. Same with the typical Mexican made saddles, the workmanship can be excellent but the leather is awful.


----------

